# GET TIPS Electronically & Easily Using The DriverTipper TIPPING APP!



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

Uber doesn't include a tipping feature on their App, which results in each Uber driver losing hundreds or even thousands of dollars per year from lost tips. We built a workaround for this.

DriverTipper is a combination App & Tablet combo that lets riders tip drivers easily & electronically. It also tactfully lets riders know that tipping is allowed, in addition to providing a simple & fast way to tip.

The average Uber driver loses between $100-$300 per month from lost tips. Over 12 months, that adds up to an incredible loss of $1200-$3600 per year. That's a LOT of money! And DriverTipper will get that money back for you.

You can get the full details and order your DriverTipper system at www.DriverTipper.com.

You can also see a quick video overview of DriverTipper at:


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

What we need is a seamless transaction like Lyft

This looks like it might get stolen in about 10 rides


----------



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

As an Uber driver, I agree that seamless tipping would be ideal. Unfortunately for all of us, Uber has been adamant about never creating a seamless tipping transaction. That is why we created DriverTipper.

As you are aware, all riders are identified and their credit card information is on file. Riders could do vandalism to your personal vehicle, steal the DriverTipper tablet, or engage in many other criminal acts. But riders very rarely engage in criminal behavior. And their identity is known in advance, making it virtually impossible to get away with any criminal activity.


----------



## uzurper (Dec 7, 2016)

Interesting concept! I'm guessing DriverTipper is not available in Canada...


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

What type of warranty is offered on the tablet? Would hate to make the purchase only to have the tablet go out in a month.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

$10 per month for the card reader?


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

$10 per month for the software pretty much.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> $10 per month for the software pretty much.


Yeah seems expensive considering other options.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice mullet, bruh.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

or you can just get a square reader...


----------



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

chris1966 said:


> What type of warranty is offered on the tablet? Would hate to make the purchase only to have the tablet go out in a month.


We're offering a year warranty on all DriverTipper products.


----------



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

Beur said:


> $10 per month for the card reader?


Hi Everyone. To clarify: DriverTipper does not charge $10/month. The video was made some time ago when the system was still in development, and we failed to edit out those few seconds of video. You only pay DriverTipper for the system, then you own the system with no ongoing fees to us. We're currently updating the video to reflect this.

You do need a Square account for processing the card transactions, and Square takes their 2.75% per transaction. None of that goes to DriverTipper.


----------



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

UberwithDan said:


> or you can just get a square reader...


Actually, you don't just need a Square reader, but also a tablet to put it in, plus a tablet holder, plus a charger for the tablet, plus a sign to notify riders that they can tip -- which would cost you as much or more than the DriverTipper package, and wouldn't have the DriverTipper software, either.

That is, unless you wanted to let riders handle your personal smartphone, which would be awkward, and which virtually no driver would want to do.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

DriverTipper.com said:


> Hi Everyone. To clarify: DriverTipper does not charge $10/month. The video was made some time ago when the system was still in development, and we failed to edit out those few seconds of video. You only pay DriverTipper for the system, then you own the system with no ongoing fees to us. We're currently updating the video to reflect this.
> 
> You do need a Square account for processing the card transactions, and Square takes their 2.75% per transaction. None of that goes to DriverTipper.


So if I already have a square reader I can buy the tablet and app for $88 and that's all you make off me? No other fees to you?

Does the app work with the chip reader?


----------



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

uzurper said:


> Interesting concept! I'm guessing DriverTipper is not available in Canada...


Yes, DriverTipper is available for Canada! We'll be sure to set you up with cardreader that works with Canadian currency.


----------



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

Beur said:


> So if I already have a square reader I can buy the tablet and app for $88 and that's all you make off me? No other fees to you?


Yes, that's correct. No other fees except the original $88 for the DriverTipper tablet & app. (Though Square will charge 2.75% per transaction, of course. But none of that goes to DriverTipper.)


----------



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

Beur said:


> Does the app work with the chip reader?


Yes it does.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

DriverTipper.com said:


> Yes, that's correct. No other fees except the original $88 for the DriverTipper tablet & app. (Though Square will charge 2.75% per transaction, of course. But none of that goes to DriverTipper.)


Not a big deal on square fees. Square 2.75 vs PayPal 2.70

I might have to give your system a try.


----------



## Rufusruffington (Dec 6, 2016)

Can I use my own tablet? I already have one back there for riders


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

I think you will make more money if you sell just the app in the app store. No inventory to store and less overhead cost

Bill


----------



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

Rufusruffington said:


> Can I use my own tablet? I already have one back there for riders


Our initial concept was to just provide an app in the app stores and leave it to drivers to provide their own equipment, secure the devices, etc. But after getting deeper into the project, we decided to go with a complete turnkey solution for our first version. The DriverTipper system is secured with kiosk software so that the rider can only use DriverTipper and reduce the risk that they might add spyware or other unwanted apps to the tablet.

We do want to make this as affordable and as widely available to as many drivers as possible, so releasing just the app on its own is something that we are still considering. Possibly as a 2.0 version that is capable of being more easily locked down without complex system configuration.


----------



## DriverTipper.com (Jan 3, 2017)

TechBill said:


> I think you will make more money if you sell just the app in the app store. No inventory to store and less overhead cost
> 
> Bill


It would definitely be much easier and less costly for us to just release the app on its own, but, for the short term, we thought it would be a better driver experience if they could just get a turnkey system that is pretty much ready to go out of the box. Setting everything up, including locking down the tablet with kiosk software, is a bit of a hassle.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I might be able to buy into it if it didn't look like it was designed by a 10 year old. I highly doubt someone would swipe there credit card on something that looks so shady.


----------

